
The Amstrad Counterpoint Windowing Shell (2011) - bane
https://www.seasip.info/AmstradXT/Counterpoint/index.html
======
ktpsns
This is really interesting and shows us the long way from a DOS prompt to the
Apple OS or Windows 95 GUIs which seem so self-evident, traditional and self-
explanatory to many of us. Actually, these GUIs were quite radical and well-
done, compared to the Amstrad shell which looks quite crowdy from a today's
perspective.

When I look at that Amstrad shell, I also feel some nostalgia for 1990s and
2000s web sites which had similar issues: They did form a GUI in the void,
without having any template. Today, you start with some CSS toolkit and
immediately craft a website which looks like 10 million others.

~~~
userbinator
Interestingly, one thing all these GUIs have in common is that buttons still
look like buttons...

~~~
Jaruzel
> _buttons still look like buttons_

Ahh I miss those days. Why were raised buttons considered so offensive? Now we
have to tap/click everywhere in the hope that _something_ might happen.

~~~
WWLink
Not sure. I thought raised buttons rock!

